# Dating thread



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ok following on from @beefdinner epic thread, I have a lovely lady on offer for you. @Skye666 is looking for luuurve. She wants a man that lives within 2 miles of Kent and would like it to be known that she won't be posting any rude pics so no need to ask what page they're on!

Any other singles please feel free to add yourselves to the thread 

@RXQueenie :whistling:

Edit : The lovely @Lou Lou has joined the thread. She's a single lady also from Kent 

@Connor b 21 from North London is looking for a lady. She must have a fondness for tinfoil.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

You can have me


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Where are the pics


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh no jojo!! This is not a dating forum ya know!! What's happening to uk m it's turning into a nut house!!!!

Only kidding


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Ok following on from @beefdinner epic thread, I have a lovely lady on offer for you. @Skye666 is looking for luuurve. She wants a man that lives within 2 miles of Kent and would like it to be known that she won't be posting any rude pics so no need to ask what page they're on!
> 
> Any other singles please feel free to add yourselves to the thread
> 
> @RXQueenie :whistling:


PML .....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

D9S4 said:


> You can have me


Where do you live?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

The lunatics are running the asylum!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> PML .....


Well you asked me to lol!

You might want to put a non rude pic up :thumb:


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

im single but out of the desired range im afraid, shame! so is this now 'plenty of muscly fish'?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> im single but out of the desired range im afraid, shame! so is this now 'plenty of muscly fish'?


Lol good name. It'll keep me amused on a boring Friday night in :lol:


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Lol good name. It'll keep me amused on a boring Friday night in :lol:


you are the officiado of PoMF!! like a modern day cilla black!! lol


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

@The L Man

He'll be more than happy to put his name forward


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Ok following on from @beefdinner epic thread, I have a lovely lady on offer for you. @Skye666 is looking for luuurve. She wants a man that lives within 2 miles of Kent and would like it to be known that she won't be posting any rude pics so no need to ask what page they're on!
> 
> Any other singles please feel free to add yourselves to the thread
> 
> @RXQueenie :whistling:


*awwwh crap jojo i thought it was you, i had already said yes and i only can see you from knees up and belly button down*

:w00t:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

johnnya said:


> *awwwh crap jojo i thought it was you, i had already said yes and i only can see you from knees up and belly button down*
> 
> :w00t:


Haha sorry Johnny, I've got my man


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

This ain't blind date jojo pics are a necessity and Queenie knows where I am when she wants the D


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Breda said:


> This ain't blind date jojo pics are a necessity and Queenie knows where I am when she wants the D


Oh but I liked blind date. You could ask blind date style questions like : If you could be any sort of fruit, what would you be and why? :lol:

Just call me Cilla


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Kent man here to the rescue, don't matter what she looks like, send her round. 

Jojo you may aswell come too. I love disappointing 2 women at once.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Kent man here to the rescue, don't matter what she looks like, send her round.


 @Skye666 you've got a taker. What do you think?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> @Skye666 you've got a taker. What do you think?


I'm out in ramsgate tonight, you two are only down the road. It's £1 vodka and coke, let's do it :lol:

Somebody bring a camera phone though or else the guys in MA won't believe me


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> This ain't blind date jojo pics are a necessity and Queenie knows where I am when she wants the D


I remember the day when Queenie first joined and we all thought she was a banned member coming back to haunt us pmsl

Remember that Bred? WAAARRIOR :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> @Skye666 you've got a taker. What do you think?


Well cilla ..my fave fruit is....passion of course...as for the taker well can we make him work harder and chuck queenie in too so he has 3 to disappoint??


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

Ill be single within the next hour if the wife doesnt hurry up with my food! Half hour she said 45 mins ago!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'm out in ramsgate tonight, you two are only down the road. It's £1 vodka and coke, let's do it :lol:
> 
> Somebody bring a camera phone though or else the guys in MA won't believe me


Ramsgate???? Hell no I wanna get home!!!! Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'm out in ramsgate tonight, you two are only down the road. It's £1 vodka and coke, let's do it :lol:
> 
> Somebody bring a camera phone though or else the guys in MA won't believe me


Lol! Wow hard as it is to refuse such an offer, I'm afraid I'll have to decline as I have a boyfriend.

Skye might be up for a bit of Ramsgate action though.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

benno_2010 said:


> im single but out of the desired range im afraid, shame! so is this now 'plenty of muscly fish'?


Stretches to....60mile radius


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dave said:


> Ill be single within the next hour if the wife doesnt hurry up with my food! Half hour she said *45 mins ago*!


What and she still has a pulse?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Patsy said:


> I remember the day when Queenie first joined and we all thought she was a banned member coming back to haunt us pmsl
> 
> Remember that Bred? WAAARRIOR :lol:


Haha yea man I remember that fukin madness felt bad for her at the time but it was fun WARRIOR!!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Patsy said:


> I remember the day when Queenie first joined and we all thought she was a banned member coming back to haunt us pmsl
> 
> Remember that Bred? WAAARRIOR :lol:


I was not aware of this???


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Ramsgate???? Hell no I wanna get home!!!! Lol


There's a travel lodge on the seafront, bars open till 6 am, that leaves us 6 hours till checkout, iv just found a few viagra at the back of the drawer, so quennie is more than welcome, I reckon I'd manage with 500mg of V pumping through me  that's 2 hours each you lucky ladies!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

This page has had 240 visits - lets give it a few hours and recheck!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Sits back and puts feet up and awaits another epic thread.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Mikey81 said:


> Why are non of these nutty women from UK-M in Yorkshire? I'm running out of them you see I need a new bunny boiler


Darrrn sarrff mate.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> There's a travel lodge on the seafront, bars open till 6 am, that leaves us 6 hours till checkout, iv just found a few viagra at the back of the drawer, so quennie is more than welcome, I reckon I'd manage with 500mg of V pumping through me  that's 2 hours each you lucky ladies!


Viagra??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> This page has had 240 visits - lets give it a few hours and recheck!


If you come back in here later asking which page the pics are on I will neg your ass! :lol:


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Viagra??


*its a tablet that makes a mans winky poke out....* :tongue:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Viagra??


A real man never leaves home without it :lol:

Whatsapp me a few pics, might not even need it


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mikey81 said:


> Yesterday it was Wales, today it's Kent where tomorrow? Newcastle no doubt


It's not real!!! It's pretend titless fun


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Mikey81 said:


> Yesterday it was Wales, today it's Kent where tomorrow? Newcastle no doubt


Lets split the difference between us and say Sheffield hey?? :thumb:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

This thread nothing without @Kimball and his swinging obsession


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Nidge said:


> Lets split the difference between us and say Sheffield hey?? :thumb:


 Just down the road in chesterfield ha!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Mikey81 said:


> Yesterday it was Wales, today it's Kent where tomorrow? Newcastle no doubt


Newcastle is near you isn't it?


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> It's not real!!! It's pretend titless fun


Anti-Climax


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Levitra! Viagra makes me look like a ruddy cheeked Lidl vodka enthusiast.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Stretches to....60mile radius


Sounds painful, I'd get that looked at if i were you.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Stretches to....60mile radius


Well I'm happy with that :thumb:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> A real man never leaves home without it :lol:
> 
> Whatsapp me a few pics, might not even need it


Whats ya number, got a spotty ass I can send you if keen  :wub:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> I was not aware of this???


Was years ago Queen, we all thought you was this banned dickhead signing up under a new username to take the pish, until we all realised you wasnt and then you became part of the family lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Edinburgh said:


> Anti-Climax


Now u know how us women feel


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> It's not real!!! It's pretend titless fun


So are you not actually looking for luuurve?

I'm disappointed now. I was hoping to buy a hat Cilla stylie :sad:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

The first UK-M wedding can you imagine the reception.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

digitalis said:


> The first UK-M wedding can you imagine the reception.


The boss already did it


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

digitalis said:


> The first UK-M wedding can you imagine the reception.


We've already had the first UK-M wedding. Katy and Lorian


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> So are you not actually looking for luuurve?
> 
> I'm disappointed now. I was hoping to buy a hat Cilla stylie :sad:


Well of course but ....it wouldn't be on here!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Now u know how us women feel


I don't, how do you women feel?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Well of course but ....it wouldn't be on here!


Ahh why? There's loads of lovely lads on here.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> I don't, how do you women feel?


Quite smooth


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Ahh why? There's loads of lovely lads on here.


And a lot of crazy ass mo fo s


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

mrssalvatore said:


> And a lot of crazy ass mo fo s


Don't know who you are on about?? :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Ahh why? There's loads of lovely lads on here.


Oh I'm sure...well who knows then!!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Nidge said:


> Don't know who you are on about?? :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


Lol yes you do!!


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

@Skye666 you might have to widen your catch net for me - 150 miles to kent lol


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

benno_2010 said:


> @Skye666 you might have to widen your catch net for me - 150 miles to kent lol


is "widen your catch net" code for ive got a big c.ck..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

benno_2010 said:


> @Skye666 you might have to widen your catch net for me - 150 miles to kent lol


Oh!!! That's wide


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

So, finally, after all this time, we now officially know that this is the *real* reason most of the women on here sign up

Does it feel better now you've all got it off your chests? :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

johnnya said:


> is "widen your catch net" code for ive got a big c.ck..


I'm rubbish at codes anyway


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> So, finally, after all this time, we now officially know that this is the *real* reason most of the women on here sign up
> 
> Does it feel better now you've all got it off your chests? :lol:


No need to bring my chest into this duxy


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

johnnya said:


> is "widen your catch net" code for ive got a big c.ck..


i wouldnt insinuate such a thing


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I'm rubbish at codes anyway


i know a guy called connor could help you with the codes


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Oh!!! That's wide


yeah...worth it tho!! :whistling:


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm in Kent

But we need a photo

To see how classy she is ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Dux said:


> So, finally, after all this time, we now officially know that this is the *real* reason most of the women on here sign up
> 
> Does it feel better now you've all got it off your chests? :lol:


Noooo that's the reason we join UK-Millionaires.co.uk :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

benno_2010 said:


> yeah...worth it tho!! :whistling:


LOREAL??


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Noooo that's the reason we join UK-Millionaires.co.uk :lol:


I'm a member on there too.... It's full of kids who live with their parents who drive white Bentley's :lol:


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> LOREAL??


Oh yes!!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> No need to bring my chest into this duxy


Guilty as charged :tongue:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Dux said:


> So, finally, after all this time, we now officially know that this is the *real* reason most of the women on here sign up
> 
> Does it feel better now you've all got it off your chests? :lol:


Certainly taken long enough, no point in playing coy just get straight down to business I say.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

I gotta go out now so im gonna miss all the debauchery and the kicking off in beefdinners thread!! @Skye666 if you havent pulled by 2mo - give me a shout!! :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

..I'm worried this thread may go slightly off par..................... So to confirm it was a joke, tongue in cheek to bounce off the any guys in Swansea thread...THERES NO PICS!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

benno_2010 said:


> I gotta go out now so im gonna miss all the debauchery and the kicking off in beefdinners thread!! @Skye666 if you havent pulled by 2mo - give me a shout!! :whistling:


Lol will do


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Nidge said:


> Lets split the difference between us and say Sheffield hey?? :thumb:


You seen the women from around there??? Fvcking hell they're rough. Park hill and all that


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> ..I'm worried this thread may go slightly off par..................... So to confirm it was a joke, tongue in cheek to bounce off the any guys in Swansea thread...THERES NO PICS!!


Ok then a detailed description of what you look like will do

With a description of pose and any soundings

Just like a photo but with words .

Warning you will be judged on classyness


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Iv spoken to skye via pm and can confirm there are no pics available. But I'm gonna keep messaging her until we have pics of us together.


----------



## Jamiegeddon (May 28, 2013)

First a long debate on the Illuminati and now a "Take me out" style dating idea. Not too bad for a Friday night lol.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Patsy said:


> Was years ago Queen, we all thought you was this banned dickhead signing up under a new username to take the pish, until we all realised you wasnt and then you became part of the family lol


I know queenie in real life and she is utterly lovely.....

Would still like to push her over beachy head for having SUCH a tweeny weeeeny barely there waist....sigh.....

Kidding .......wouldn't push her over.......

Wouldpaysomeoneelsetodoit! :tongue:


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv spoken to skye via pm and can confirm there are no pics available. But I'm gonna keep messaging her until we have pics of us together.


That's it fella , you keep wearing her down

They always give in , in the end .


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> THERE'S NO PICS!!


Challenge accepted......


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Here's my tits


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Here's my tits
> 
> :


You've got 3!!! :lol


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Here's my tits


heres my cock


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> You've got 3!!! :lol


Haha yeah you may have seen me in such films like total recall, the original one!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> You've got 3!!! :lol


Not only that, I'm sending her a knitted pullie cos they're a bit blue!


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Well you asked me to lol!
> 
> You might want to put a non rude pic up :thumb:


Can you ask if she can post a pic of her feet?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

huckfead said:


> Can you ask if she can post a pic of her feet?


Are you a foot man then?


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Are you a foot man then?


Need to know if there is any foot fungus or ingrowing toenails. Butt has to be spot on though. Personality top of the list.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrbritish said:


> Ok then a detailed description of what you look like will do
> 
> With a description of pose and any soundings
> 
> ...


Your profile pic


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

huckfead said:


> Need to know if there is any foot fungus or ingrowing toenails. Butt has to be spot on though. Personality top of the list.


Tick....tick...ish .... tick


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

@Skye666 Mr Huckfead would like to know if you have manky feet :lol:

Edit : just seen your reply


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> @Skye666 Mr Huckfead would like to know if you have manky feet :lol:
> 
> Edit : just seen your reply


It's a fair question...iv seen girls with rank feet in changing room at gym and thought....really ... Not nice


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Your profile pic


Will you marry me ;-)


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Can I get in on this too?!...I'm a single girl from Kent!! Lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrbritish said:


> Will you marry me ;-)


What happened to song and avoid??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Lou Lou said:


> Can I get in on this too?!...I'm a single girl from Kent!! Lol


Haha of course! Shall I add you to the op?


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Haha of course! Shall I add you to the op?


Oooh yes please! ;-)


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lou Lou said:


> Oooh yes please! ;-)


Canterbury...are u at DW


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Canterbury...are u at DW


No I train at fit4less. Are you in Canterbury then?


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Here's my tits


 :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lou Lou said:


> No I train at fit4less. Are you in Canterbury then?


No but I train at DW just thought u might be there with being in cbury


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Lou Lou said:


> Can I get in on this too?!...I'm a single girl from Kent!! Lol


Ooo a pole ;-)



Skye666 said:


> What happened to song and avoid??


The picture said it all , right then when we meeting up

Fancy a trip to mothercare with me tomorrow in Bluewater

No more than 6 kids though

Ok maybe we can have a seventh if the first lot turn out not too expensive . ;-)

And I hope your a good cook ;-)


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> No but I train at DW just thought u might be there with being in cbury


No, my gyms only £20 a month. It's also close to my house. Quite a few of my friends train at dw. It sounds like a nice gym.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrbritish said:


> Ooo a pole ;-)
> 
> The picture said it all , right then when we meeting up
> 
> ...


Lol...I don't think I can have kids now I'm too old but...we can adopt or just have animals...my cooking is the best!!!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lou Lou said:


> No, my gyms only £20 a month. It's also close to my house. Quite a few of my friends train at dw. It sounds like a nice gym.


Yh it's the best at mo I'd say..


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Just spent the best part of a couple of hours thinking I am only 9 inches away from Kent looking at a map and suddenly dawns on me I am 150 miles away. Life sucks :no:


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...I don't think I can have kids now I'm too old but...we can adopt or just have animals...my cooking is the best!!!!


Nahh don't fancy adoption kids might be ugly

You can love your own kids if there ugly but no way someone else's I'd end up leaving them in Sainsbury and doing a runner .

So animals it is then what was you thinking ?

That is enless @Lou Lou comes up with a counter offer ....

Or even better how about a 3 way relationship

Gives you a day off from cooking now and then

Sounds cosy to me ;-)


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

mrbritish said:


> Nahh don't fancy adoption kids might be ugly
> 
> You can love your own kids if there ugly but no way someone else's I'd end up leaving them in Sainsbury and doing a runner .
> 
> ...


If you have any problems deciding there's an easy solution for it. Just take them to the dunking chair in Canterbury. Whichever one doesn't drown you marry, although it does mean you'll be marrying a witch.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrbritish said:


> Nahh don't fancy adoption kids might be ugly
> 
> You can love your own kids if there ugly but no way someone else's I'd end up leaving them in Sainsbury and doing a runner .
> 
> ...


Lol..3 way...right I'm out its too confusing I can't militia task!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> If you have any problems deciding there's an easy solution for it. Just take them to the dunking chair in Canterbury. Whichever one doesn't drown you marry, although it does mean you'll be marrying a witch.


Charming!! Erm cilla this was ladies choosing guy ...not guy deciding ..something went wrong with the brief lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Charming!! Erm cilla this was ladies choosing guy ...not guy deciding ..something went wrong with the brief lol


Haha threads never go to plan on UK-M.


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> If you have any problems deciding there's an easy solution for it. Just take them to the dunking chair in Canterbury. Whichever one doesn't drown you marry, although it does mean you'll be marrying a witch.


Yep been with a few witches.



Skye666 said:


> Lol..3 way...right I'm out its too confusing I can't militia task!


Chicken .


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrbritish said:


> Yep been with a few witches.
> 
> Chicken .


Chicken is good for ya lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

.. So this dating thread...doesn't deliver any dates think il pop back in the 45plus might have luck in there and...they won't want 3's they just don't go there after 45 lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Ok following on from @beefdinner epic thread, I have a lovely lady on offer for you. @Skye666 is looking for luuurve. She wants a man that lives within 2 miles of Kent and would like it to be known that she won't be posting any rude pics so no need to ask what page they're on!
> 
> Any other singles please feel free to add yourselves to the thread
> 
> ...


If you have any single mates in Surrey or London I can offer my services but Kent is a bit of a trek, my ex lived near Rye when we first started seeing each other and that was the middle of fvcking nowhere!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Smitch said:


> If you have any single mates in Surrey or London I can offer my services but Kent is a bit of a trek, my ex lived near Rye when we first started seeing each other and that was the middle of fvcking nowhere!


I've got lots of single friends in London but I wouldn't set them up with anybody from here lol :tongue:


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Mikey81 said:


> Yesterday it was Wales, today it's Kent where tomorrow? Newcastle no doubt


Hopefully


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I've got lots of single friends in London but I wouldn't set them up with anybody from here lol :tongue:


Yeah you're right, there's a much better class of psycho nutcase on POF.

Anyway, if you change your mind let me know.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Yeah you're right, there's a much better class of psycho nutcase on POF.
> 
> Anyway, if you change your mind let me know.


Haha as far as I know they don't use pof. They meet people the old fashioned way.

I'll let you know if any of them ask for my matchmaking help


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Smitch said:


> If you have any single mates in Surrey or London I can offer my services but Kent is a bit of a trek, my ex lived near Rye when we first started seeing each other and that was the middle of fvcking nowhere!


Lol...yh rye is way out!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

huckfead said:


> Just spent the best part of a couple of hours thinking I am only 9 inches away from Kent looking at a map and suddenly dawns on me I am 150 miles away. Life sucks :no:


Lol boooo @ that!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Any pics of said females up for grabs on this thread?

Not read all 9 pages.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Any pics of said females up for grabs on this thread?
> 
> Not read all 9 pages.


Seeing as the girls are choosing I think it should be the boys offering up their pics....


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Seeing as the girls are choosing I think it should be the boys offering up their pics....


I'm too far away, I was just being nosy! 

That reminds me though, I do need to update my profile pic soon, that one is from 2008!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I'm too far away, I was just being nosy!
> 
> That reminds me though, I do need to update my profile pic soon, that one is from 2008!


Where are u then? And yes update pic!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Seeing as the girls are choosing I think it should be the boys offering up their pics....


That's me out, seeing as I'm a good 10 weeks into my run, profile pics will have to suffice.

But if I'm honest i can't wait to diet, just to see what's underneath.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> That's me out, seeing as I'm a good 10 weeks into my run, profile pics will have to suffice.
> 
> But if I'm honest i can't wait to diet, just to see what's underneath.


But we are understanding girls. We know the deal!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Subbed


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I've got lots of single friends in London but I wouldn't set them up with anybody from here lol :tongue:


Oh that's promising cilla thanx hahaha


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Where are u then? And yes update pic!


I'm near Guildford in Surrey, I work in London though so tend to meet more people up there as I go out there more.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> But we are understanding girls. We know the deal!


Nice to hear it, ok I'm in I'll just need things to settle down, as it's chaos here.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> But we are understanding girls. We know the deal!


Lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I'm near Guildford in Surrey, I work in London though so tend to meet more people up there as I go out there more.


Youre not so far from me. But we still need pics


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> Nice to hear it, ok I'm in I'll just need things to settle down, as it's chaos here.


Awesome!


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm by Dartford with a bit of spare time on my hands @Skye666 & @loulou


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Youre not so far from me. But we still need pics


Where you from then?

PM me if you'd rather not say, or just tell me to fvck off!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

cooper79 said:


> I'm by Dartford with a bit of spare time on my hands @Skye666 & @loulou


No doubling up mr!!!


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> No doubling up mr!!!


Just being polite and saying hello  miss skye666


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

anyone know what sky666 looks like?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

barsnack said:


> anyone know what sky666 looks like?


Yes


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Yes


blood out of stone comes to mind...any pic's?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

barsnack said:


> blood out of stone comes to mind...any pic's?


Could somebody please tell barsnack that I'm not talking to him because he kicked me out of his thread.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> anyone know what sky666 looks like?


I do have pics but hat pof thing scared me I took em down this morning


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Could somebody please tell barsnack that I'm not talking to him because he kicked me out of his thread.


your back in the thread with honours


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I do have pics but hat pof thing scared me I took em down this morning


stick em back up...were all friends here


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

barsnack said:


> your back in the thread with honours


Yay :bounce:

No I don't have any pics sorry :lol:

I think she has one on her profile.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

barsnack said:


> anyone know what sky666 looks like?


Its all relative but I think she's quite attractive when I saw her profile pic she put me in mind of :-



^^ sally philips she was in alan partridge, anyway its weird perhaps no one else will agree but as I said its all relative and the quick glance i had at her profile pic, sally philips popped into my head.

@Skye666


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm in! 6'2, brown hair, green eyes from dundee

Applicants should be..

-lighter than me

-better looking than me

-within 20mile

-must not know my mrs

Apply via PM including full spread pic. (I'm ok with a bit of Hair on the anus...can be a cvnt to reach)


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Yay :bounce:
> 
> No I don't have any pics sorry :lol:
> 
> I think she has one on her profile.


she has, just the one, body looks great although her photo looks like an x-ray


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> Its all relative but I think she's quite attractive when I saw her profile pic she put me in mind of :-
> 
> View attachment 124148
> 
> ...


**** just got real


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Have we been reduced to fantasising that female members here have the faces of obscure celebrities?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

digitalis said:


> Have we been reduced to fantasising that female members here have the faces of obscure celebrities?


yes, its how I roll on a saturday


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> stick em back up...were all friends here


Ok there back on  . Be nice!! Or I bite!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Ok there back on  . Be nice!! Or I bite!!!


im always nice...but don't bite, you may need a tetanus shot


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Anyone manage to get hooked up on here yet then?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> im always nice...but don't bite, you may need a tetanus shot


Urghhhh ...not a good sell


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Anyone manage to get hooked up on here yet then?


Nope it's a working progress ....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Ok there back on  . Be nice!! Or I bite!!!


Hot lady!!

#nolesbo


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Urghhhh ...not a good sell


you want a good sell, see my dating thread...you'll be screaming for my number in no time


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hot lady!!
> 
> *****


fixed


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Hot lady!!
> 
> #nolesbo


Thanks I'm trying to keep it all going lol

*****?? Did u think I was????


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Thanks I'm trying to keep it all going lol
> 
> *****?? Did u think I was????


Lol no hun when the boys say something that could be seen as a bit gay they say nohomo, so I said nolesbo


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Thanks I'm trying to keep it all going lol
> 
> *****?? Did u think I was????


just viewed your pics veeeerrrrrrry sexyyyyyyyy, loooovviinng the tttaaattoooo'sss....soriiiiiii keeeyboooard sticccccking foooooor soooommme reasoooon


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Lol no hun when the boys say something that could be seen as a bit gay they say nohomo, so I said nolesbo


Oh I see ...not that there's anything wrong with lesbian lust


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> just viewed your pics veeeerrrrrrry sexyyyyyyyy, loooovviinng the tttaaattoooo'sss....soriiiiiii keeeyboooard sticccccking foooooor soooommme reasoooon


Lol aww too kind!! Thanks...bloody tatt 4 hrs but worth it


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Lol aww too kind!! Thanks...bloody tatt 4 hrs but worth it


ive saved your pics onto my laptop, not for pervy reasons but incase erm any girls I know are wanting tattoo's, I can show them yours and erm it will show them how its done, or something to that effect


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok next step @barsnack get her mobile number and save it to your phone


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> ive saved your pics onto my laptop, not for pervy reasons but incase erm any girls I know are wanting tattoo's, I can show them yours and erm it will show them how its done, or something to that effect


Nooooooo I'm fussy about copy cats......but do explain how hard leg day is!!!!


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

@Skye666 ive saved your pics to for tattoo research also and I like your hair too so can also recomend that length,style, colour (thats a genuine like btw )


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Nooooooo I'm fussy about copy cats......but do explain how hard leg day is!!!!


its so hard I don't bother with it....im a living Johnny Bravo


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

phoenix1980 said:


> @Skye666 ive saved your pics to for tattoo research also and I like your hair too so can also recomend that length,style, colour (thats a genuine like btw )


Thanks...it's real...the hair that is cheated with color to pretend I'm not grey but oh we'll honesty best policy


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> to pretend I'm not grey but oh we'll honesty best policy


 :crying: :scared: mg:


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

So @barsnack and @skye666 how far apart are you both? Is the distance workable? I should say it is, what with snapchat,whats app, skype, facetime, txts, phone calls, barsnacks new found wealth lol.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

phoenix1980 said:


> So @barsnack and @skye666 how far apart are you both? Is the distance workable? I should say it is, what with snapchat,whats app, skype, facetime, txts, phone calls, barsnacks new found wealth lol.


It's some distance I think..Liverpool? I'm kent


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

You and Jojo are both Kent then, what are the chances.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

digitalis said:


> You and Jojo are both Kent then, what are the chances.


So is @Lou Lou. It's where all the best people live


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> It's some distance I think..Liverpool? I'm kent


ANd im in Edinbugh but married so can only help lovers get together lol.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

@jon-kent you single? If so seems there's lots of single ladies on here from kent so stap fapping to brazilian fart porn and get your butt in here lol.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

When did women start pimping out their friends??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

phoenix1980 said:


> @jon-kent you single? If so seems there's lots of single ladies on here from kent so stap fapping to brazilian fart porn and get your butt in here lol.


I'm pretty sure he already has a lady.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> When did women start pimping out their friends??


Nobody is pimping anybody. It's just a laugh


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Thanks I'm trying to keep it all going lol
> 
> *****?? Did u think I was????


Have you given it any thought


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> It's some distance I think..Liverpool? I'm kent


im in leeds actually, my penis wont stretch that far....god dam you dad for not being black


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I'm pretty sure he already has a lady.


Ah well dont know any other males from Kent lol.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Nobody is pimping anybody. It's just a laugh


so your lady isn't looking for a bloke?

I really should read these threads from the beginning.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> When did women start pimping out their friends??


when they realised how hard it is to sell microwaves from the boot of their mazda's


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> so your lady isn't looking for a bloke?
> 
> I really should read these threads from the beginning.


I started the thread as a bit of a joke with Skye but yes she is single as are Queenie and Lou Lou. Fancy your chances?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> Have you given it any thought


I jumped passed thought and tried


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I jumped passed thought and tried


Wait so your bi sexual?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> Wait so your bi sexual?


oooooo I might miss BGT for this thread if so


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I started the thread as a bit of a joke with Skye but yes she is single as are Queenie and Lou Lou. Fancy your chances?


No kent is miles away from me and I'm bulking so not quite huge enough yet?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

phoenix1980 said:


> Wait so your bi sexual?


No...but of course I'm 47 so iv been adventurous in the past!!


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

barsnack said:


> oooooo I might miss BGT for this thread if so


I was waiting for her reply, but it seems all your luck has arrived, house sorted, 2 job offers, insureance dealt with, potential hot women who is @Skye666 I think you should get out and put a lotto ticket on lol.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm trisexual.

I'll try anything sexual


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> No...but of course I'm 47 so iv been adventurous in the past!!


Your 47? you dont look it!!!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

phoenix1980 said:


> Your 47? you dont look it!!!!


Well only for a while 48 in aug ...I have 26 yr old son!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> I was waiting for her reply, but it seems all your luck has arrived, house sorted, 2 job offers, insureance dealt with, potential hot women who is @Skye666 I think you should get out and put a lotto ticket on lol.


ticket done and all...has been a lucky day, managed to get my hoover fixed for free


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Well only for a while 48 in aug ...I have 26 yr old son!


How old is the pic with your hair down?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Well only for a while 48 in aug ...I have 26 yr old son!


bejesus, a leo, there trouble them lot


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Are you partial to a milf then Bsnack? Enough to venture to Englands garden and then skye's garden lol ??


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

phoenix1980 said:


> How old is the pic with your hair down?


3 weeks or so


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> bejesus, a leo, there trouble them lot


Lol...they are abit fiery underneath, but loyal, friendly, loving caring....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

phoenix1980 said:


> Are you partial to a milf then Bsnack? Enough to venture to Englands garden and then skye's garden lol ??


Oi...I have a yard


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> 3 weeks or so


Awesome!!!! Well all joking aside your attractive and even at 32 id be interested but Im married so I shall stand aside for the one the only @barsnack


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Oi...I have a yard


Stop SKye your only maing yourself hotter for @barsnack LOL


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Oi...I have a yard


we couldn't be more suited, im a Leo too, and you have a Yard, we'll ive aload of stolen goods I need to store somewere


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2013)

I agree, I'm a leo too


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> we couldn't be more suited, im a Leo too, and you have a Yard, we'll ive aload of stolen goods I need to store somewere


Lol...male Leo's can be a pain but life's a challenge as for the goods... 2 weeks only then it has to go


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Traceytrouble said:


> I agree, I'm a leo too


Tracey..welcome lioness


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...*male Leo's can be a pain *but life's a challenge as for the goods... 2 weeks only then it has to go


sexist


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> sexist


Lets not row....yet


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Im a Libra woot my wifes a Leo


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

barsnack said:


> bejesus, a leo, there trouble them lot


Bejesus lol


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

@barsnack will you be saying to skye geeza a hoke oh yer blert lol?? Work m8's from belfast he told me about it lol, though the slang might be a localised saying rather than nation wide.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> @barsnack will you be saying to skye geeza a hoke oh yer blert lol?? Work m8's from belfast he told me about it lol, though the slang might be a localised saying rather than nation wide.


hahha its 'gee us a boke of your blirt'...or in the countryside were im from its 'get your blirt out ye dirt aul heur ye's what makes irish guys such horrible people


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Pisces here, I enjoy the irony when I'm on pof.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

@Skye666 ever dated an irishman before? If not your in for a treat it seems lol :tongue:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> Pisces here, I enjoy the irony when I'm on pof.


Water signs...sensitive


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

phoenix1980 said:


> @Skye666 ever dated an irishman before? If not your in for a treat it seems lol :tongue:


Nope...so it seems not a clue what that writing said!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Don't really get the whole star sign thing, load of b0llocks.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Water signs...sensitive


Story of my life, but I've hardened up over the years. Through no choice mind.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Don't really get the whole star sign thing, load of b0llocks.


Lol u can't say that if u don't get it


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Lol u can't say that if u don't get it


Ok I'll rephrase it, it is a load of b0llocks!

If you met me I could lie and tell you I was a specific star sign and you'd see traits in me of whatever the star sign I told you I was.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> @jon-kent you single? If so seems there's lots of single ladies on here from kent so stap fapping to brazilian fart porn and get your butt in here lol.


Hahaha sorry mate im engaged :001_tt2:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> Story of my life, but I've hardened up over the years. Through Viagra.


FIXED.....Haven't we all


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sky666.....your hammies are great!

Sod.....yet another thread reminding me to pull my finger out at the gym....hehe...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha sorry mate im too busy making wrong predicitions on UFC :001_tt2:


Fixed


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Ok I'll rephrase it, it is a load of b0llocks!
> 
> If you met me I could lie and tell you I was a specific star sign and you'd see traits in me of whatever the star sign I told you I was.


Sorry I spoke :huh:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Sky666.....your hammies are great!
> 
> Sod.....yet another thread reminding me to pull my finger out at the gym....hehe...


Thank you flubs..and pleased to meet ya! To be really honest..I have a lot of haters....that's what pushes me


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Sorry I spoke :huh:


he's obviously an Aries


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

barsnack said:


> FIXED.....Haven't we all


Haha you cnut, getting that way....


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

barsnack said:


> Fixed


Hahaha we'll see boyo :tongue:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

barsnack said:


> he's obviously an Aries


Cancer actually.

Or am I?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Cancer actually.
> 
> Or am I?


god I hope not, your so young


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Lou Lou said:


> Can I get in on this too?!...I'm a single girl from Kent!! Lol


Ramsgate tonight?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> This thread nothing without @Kimball and his swinging obsession


Lol, only just seen this it's not an obsession, I just like making people happy, especially myself!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Ramsgate tonight?


Thats it son hold down kent for me :thumbup1:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

barsnack said:


> god I hope not, your so young


Oh you really do make me laugh out loud! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Oh you really do make me laugh out loud! :lol: :lol: :lol:


normally girls say that after they've seen me naked


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

@Kimball I've just received a notification saying you've quoted my post yet it's no where to be found?? Wtaf!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> @Kimball I've just received a notification saying you've quoted my post yet it's no where to be found?? Wtaf!!


post 249

I've had some strange things going on with quotes tonight too.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Ramsgate tonight?


Lol...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> post 249
> 
> I've had some strange things going on with quotes tonight too.


Oh yh it's. 249 ..lol u make it look easy I'm still trying to figure out about this negging malarkey


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Oh yh it's. 249 ..lol u make it look easy I'm still trying to figure out about this negging malarkey


249.. is that for the hour? Any chance of a discount?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Poke said:


> 249.. is that for the hour? Any chance of a discount?


With a name like poke.....lol no!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Only read up to page 10 but so far this thread is one giant c0ck tease :thumbdown:

Did anyone get their baps out yet or shall I stop reading?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anabolik said:


> Only read up to page 10 but so far this thread is one giant c0ck tease :thumbdown:
> 
> Did anyone get their baps out yet or shall I stop reading?


Oh u passed it....page 6


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> post 249
> 
> I've had some strange things going on with quotes tonight too.


Thanks babe XX


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Oh u passed it....page 6


I said baps not tits. And not of the fluffy breaded variety.


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Oh u passed it....page 6


haha

don't waste your time fellas :cursing:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Hudson said:


> haha
> 
> don't waste your time fellas :cursing:


She actually had a very nice set of 3 tits actually


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> @Kimball I've just received a notification saying you've quoted my post yet it's no where to be found?? Wtaf!!


I had the same with yours it's the illuminati


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> With a name like poke.....lol no!


Ok 249 it is


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...


Skye you know you are first choice


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Skye you know you are first choice


Of course...who else could help change ya nappy, haha


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

I wouldnt be surprised if some of these forum females are just 20 year old boys long term trolling lol


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> She actually had a very nice set of 3 tits actually


Call me old fash, two's enough for me :w00t:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Poke said:


> I wouldnt be surprised if some of these forum females are just 20 year old boys long term trolling lol


I'm no troll..and all woman not boy


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hudson said:


> Call me old fash, two's enough for me :w00t:


Agreed, two and any more than a handful is a waste imo lol :w00t:


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> I'm no troll..and all woman not boy


Prove it


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hudson said:


> Prove it


How?? And make it quick I'm in between this and the boxing at the mo!!!


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

booby pics obv :whistling:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Of course...who else could help change ya nappy, haha


I go commando. When I plss my pants I like people to know about it.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Think my avi proves am female lol


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm not entirely convinced to be honest.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

digitalis said:


> I'm not entirely convinced to be honest.


I can direct you to my face book profile and twitter if you should wish


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hudson said:


> booby pics obv :whistling:


Sigh...wrong thread!


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Think my avi proves am female lol


Half hinched from pof :wink:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Hudson said:


> Half hinched from pof :wink:


Read post above


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Sigh...wrong thread!


apologies twas just jesting


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

You don't have to justify yourself to me


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Read post above


fair doos


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hudson said:


> apologies twas just jesting


I know


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

I wasn't justifying myself to anyone ! Actually I was playing naughts and crosses

Apparently some people can't or won't appreciate a bit of nonsense giggles !

My apologise if this offended anyone


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

You're a trolling cnut, the forum is infested with them like a house with termites.

You can't even spell "accountant" correctly in your profile.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

digitalis said:


> You're a trolling cnut.


Bit harsh !!!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

digitalis said:


> You're a trolling cnut, the forum is infested with them like a house with termites.
> 
> You can't even spell "accountant" correctly in your profile.


Carry on and ill report you there is no need for any of this! I do not appreciate being called rude and un called for name it's entiley inappropriate!

If that is what you wish to believe then by all means carry on however keep your opinions to yourself


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> I know


pffff touche :surrender:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

digitalis said:


> You're a trolling cnut, the forum is infested with them like a house with termites.
> 
> You can't even spell "accountant" correctly in your profile.


Very harsh and uncalled for I think.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Is there any proof at all she's actually a woman?

For an accountant i.e. a professional her spelling and grammar are nothing short of abominable.


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

digitalis said:


> Is there any proof at all she's actually a woman?
> 
> For an accountant i.e. a professional her spelling and grammar are nothing short of abominable.


Is there any proof i'm a dude? Didn't realise we needed to prove our gender. I don't see as it matters tbh.

More to the point have you any proof she isn't?

My spelling's sh1te, yet i've got professional qualifications.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

digitalis said:


> Is there any proof at all she's actually a woman?
> 
> For an accountant i.e. a professional her spelling and grammar are nothing short of abominable.


What's it to you anyway? Is it offending you? Personally offending you, as obove I have three people of uk m in my Facebook!

Again I will quite happily inbox you my personal details so you can go check me out!

"You don't need to justify yourself to me"

Was your input a few post up - so explain to me if I don't need to justify myself then why should it bother you?


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

digitalis said:


> Is there any proof at all she's actually a woman posting here?


Equally there appears to be no proof that you are capable of making a positive contribution to a thread tonight. It is also more than slight presumptuous of you to presume that as you lack the evidence it gives you the right to be rude about someone. I see no reason for the lady to justify herself to you in the slightest nor prove anything for that matter.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Keenam said:


> Equally there appears to be no proof that you are capable of making a positive contribution to a thread tonight.


That would be entirely subjective though wouldn't it grandad?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


>


lol nuff said


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

I can smell the sexual tension in this thread


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

digitalis said:


> Is there any proof at all she's actually a woman?
> 
> For an accountant i.e. a professional her spelling and grammar are nothing short of abominable.


What's this all about, you're going to get yourself a ban! She most certainly is a woman although, not a vampire one sadly!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Kimball said:


> What's this all about, you're going to get yourself a ban! She most certainly is a woman although, not a vampire one sadly!


Do you have a thing for fangs


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> What's it to you anyway? Is it offending you? Personally offending you, as obove I have three people of uk m in my Facebook!
> 
> Again I will quite happily inbox you my personal details so you can go check me out!
> 
> ...


Don't give your Facebook stuff out! Why prove it to anybody!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Don't give your Facebook stuff out! Why prove it to anybody!


I gave it to you :mybad:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Hehe the plot thickens.


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

digitalis said:


> That would be entirely subjective though wouldn't it grandad?


No! Something being positive or negative is fairly easy to assess. Using pejorative terms is generally understood to be negative. I do appreciate that your understanding appears to be somewhat stunted and so I am happy to make this positive constitution in order to help you improve. I am sure soon you may even manage insults that are funny or make sense.... Grandad!?! About as funny as pins in toilet roll!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Keenam said:


> Something being positive or negative is fairly easy to assess. Using pejorative terms is generally understood to be negative. I do appreciate that your understanding appears to be somewhat stunted and so I am happy to make this positive constitution in order to help you improve. I am sure soon you may even manage insults that are funny or make sense.... Grandad!?! About as funny as pins in toilet roll!


You have no idea what the **** your talking about.



> Something being positive or negative is fairly easy to assess.


Really? By whom, you and in what context?



> Using pejorative terms is generally understood to be negative.


Yerrrrr? And? You clearly stated all my posts, not specifically the posts 1 page back that referred to your e-girlfriend being a troll. So therefore am I to assume ALL my posts tonight are "pejorative", or as the reality, that you ****ed up and didn't expect me to pick up on it. If you did, you're in for a long ol' night.

I've got you tied in knots, son, and you know it.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Do you have a thing for fangs


Oh yes, biter and a scratcher last night, wish the 2 didn't always seem to go together. Too exhausted to even go out tonight


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Oh yes, biter and a scratcher last night, wish the 2 didn't always seem to go together. Too exhausted to even go out tonight


Bless


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

digitalis said:


> You have no idea what the **** your talking about.


Again with the insightful comments. The answer to this one is fairly simple I am talking about your posts. See I am helpfulness personified tonight  (another positive contribution)


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> I gave it to you :mybad:


Ah, but that was pre uk-m I've added hardly anybody from here, they're all lizards.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

digitalis said:


> You have no idea what the **** your talking about.


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

Keenam said:


> No! Something being positive or negative is fairly easy to assess. Using pejorative terms is generally understood to be negative. I do appreciate that your understanding appears to be somewhat stunted and so I am happy to make this positive constitution in order to help you improve. I am sure soon you may even manage insults that are funny or make sense.... Grandad!?! About as funny as pins in toilet roll!


I like it, don't understand it all but i like it. Right i'm off looking up pejorative in the dictionary :confused1:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Don't give your Facebook stuff out! Why prove it to anybody!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Have I missed much?


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


>


cheers for that pic, now I want a bucket of Frosties :sad:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Have I missed much?


Yes me being randomly bullied and called a troll for no apparent reason


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Have I missed much?


Apart from someone thinking a female member is a male pretending to be female.....no


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Yes me being randomly bullied and called a troll for no apparent reason


Aw that means youve officially been welcomed into ukm fam


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Apart from someone thinking a female member is a male pretending to be female.....no


Dammit!


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Have I missed much?


Nah all quiet here :scared:



Edinburgh said:


> cheers for that pic, now I want a bucket of Frosties :sad:


Me too and I always thought Tony tiger was cool as [email protected]*k


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Dammit!


If you fancy being mind f*cked step into the thread 'The Illuminati' :thumb:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> If you fancy being mind f*cked step into the thread 'The Illuminati' :thumb:


No thank u lol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Aw that means youve officially been welcomed into ukm fam


Thanks @RXQueenie it's only took him 2month to work out am a troll! Wonder if am green or purple?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Thanks @RXQueenie it's only took him 2month to work out am a troll! Wonder if am green or purple?


I vote green. Hulk style obviously


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> I vote green. Hulk style obviously


Yay!!

Do you think I should paint myself green and post a pic so he can be absolutely sure?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Yay!!
> 
> Do you think I should paint myself green and post a pic so he can be absolutely sure?


Ha! Way too much effort for midnight on a Saturday lol


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Hudson said:


> Me too and I always thought Tony tiger was cool as [email protected]*k


that's cause they're grrr-eat!

TAXI!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Ha! Way too much effort for midnight on a Saturday lol


I dunno! Am full of energy! After all I've been sat at my computer trolling all day remember


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

digitalis said:


> You have no idea what the **** your talking about.
> 
> Really? By whom, you and in what context?
> 
> ...


I suspect you would struggle to tie your shoelaces in knots.

1. I didn't say all your posts were pejorative. I said that you appear to be struggling to make a positive contribution in your posts tonight. However I am sure you will understand this once you reach a reasonable reading level.

2. Yes by me and in the context of your posts.

3. Commas are not generally placed by hitting the button randomly and praying!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

If it's any consolation I was accused of being a troll, still get it a little bit.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

You've had pics up though and are capable of constructing a coherent sentence.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> If it's any consolation I was accused of being a troll, still get it a little bit.


Do you think they are scared that woman are taking over the "muscly men" forum?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> If it's any consolation I was accused of being a troll, still get it a little bit.


That's because you're just honest


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

Keenam said:


> 3. Commas are not generally placed by hitting the button randomly and praying!


This just gave me the biggest laugh of the evening or maybe it was the spliff, no it was the comment 

I've not had this much fun staying in on a sat night for ages, keep the comedy coming lads.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Do you think they are scared that woman are taking over the "muscly men" forum?


I think that "some" men like to beat on their big old monkey chests and pee all over us with their alphaness!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

digitalis said:


> You've had pics up though and are capable of constructing a coherent sentence.


Coming from the supposed "MALE"

"Oh I'm going to call myself after a beautiful flower?" Sorry who is the troll?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Hudson said:


> This just gave me the biggest laugh of the evening or maybe it was the spliff, no it was the comment
> 
> I've not had this much fun staying in on a sat night for ages, keep the comedy coming lads.


And the females - don't you start as well lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

beefdinner said:


> If it's any consolation I was accused of being a troll, still get it a little bit.


Im not entirely convinced your not, because most of your threads end up in one massive argument :lol:

I think most female members [the few that there are] find it hard on ukm because its a male dominated sport? not many woman lift weights after all, and when one comes along and joins up there is always doubt if they are truly female....most of the time doubt is put aside because of avi's or pics they post in their journals etc.....not saying any female member has to prove themselves!

Queenie had a hard time initially but she is now part of the big UKM family


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thread ruined.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> How?? And make it quick I'm in between this and the boxing at the mo!!!


You could always get a picture of someone on google like @mrssalvatore to prove you are female and not a boy trolling :tongue:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Poke said:


> You could always get a picture of someone on google like @mrssalvatore to prove you are female and not a boy trolling :tongue:


Would you like directing to my Facebook also sir?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Would you like directing to my Facebook also sir?


I was pulling your leg


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Poke said:


> I was pulling your leg


I bloody hope not I've only got two! My own personal leg and you go and tear it off!!

Pmsl !!

Gotta love shrek !!


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> I bloody hope not I've only got two! My own personal leg and you go and tear it off!!
> 
> Pmsl !!
> 
> Gotta love shrek !!


I collect ladies legs, got like 5 atm, Im weird like that...


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> And the females - don't you start as well lol


Ooops sorry, I'm blaming the spliff for my memory loss


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Poke said:


> I collect ladies legs, got like 5 atm, Im weird like that...


Stop taking legs of manakins the shop owners are going to be really peed if they keep having legless woman


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Poke said:


> I collect ladies legs, got like 5 atm, Im weird like that...


Wtf!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Wtf!


See you thought you had some weird fetishes!!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Im not entirely convinced your not, because most of your threads end up in one massive argument :lol:


I'm not responsible for the thread this time. I'm happy sitting here sipping my strawberry&lime cider!


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Stop taking legs of manakins the shop owners are going to be really peed if they keep having legless woman


Ive got no remorse, sometimes I just lay like a slug


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm disappointed that after 24 pages there's still been no hook ups.

Not surprised though.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Wtf!


Vitamin deficiency I think is what caused the obsession


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Poke said:


> Ive got no remorse, sometimes I just lay like a slug


Snails are much preittier


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Snails are much preittier


I always rip their shells off so they look like slugs, then race them


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Poke said:


> I always rip their shells off so they look like slugs, then race them


:no_no: you bad!! :gun_bandana: poor snails


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> :no_no: you bad!! :gun_bandana: poor snails


Told you ive got no remorse, Im a sick bastard, I wear the same boxers for 2 weeks because I love the smell


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Poke said:


> Told you ive got no remorse, Im a sick bastard, I wear the same boxers for 2 weeks because I love the smell


Ok am leaving now lol


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Ok am leaving now lol


Objective: Accomplished :thumb:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Poke said:


> Objective: Accomplished :thumb:


Hey that's mean!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Poke said:


> Told you ive got no remorse, Im a sick bastard, I wear the same boxers for 2 weeks because I love the smell


I slept fully clothed last night on a mates sofa, boots on and everything.

Seeing as I'm on tren at the minute my kecks were a touch on the damp side when I woke up, I was mighty pleased to peel them off when I got home.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I slept fully clothed last night on a mates sofa, boots on and everything.
> 
> Seeing as I'm on tren at the minute my kecks were a touch on the damp side when I woke up, I was mighty pleased to peel them off when I got home.


Wrong - just wrong


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Smitch said:


> I slept fully clothed last night on a mates sofa, boots on and everything.
> 
> Seeing as I'm on tren at the minute my kecks were a touch on the damp side when I woke up, I was mighty pleased to peel them off when I got home.


When that happens to me I put the boxers on the radiator so the smell multiplies and lingers around the house, love it!

I


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> Wrong - just wrong


Yep, it wasn't pleasant.

And I wonder why I'm single.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Yep, it wasn't pleasant.
> 
> And I wonder why I'm single.


I can't possibly imagine why! Lol


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Yep, it wasn't pleasant.
> 
> And I wonder why I'm single.


Probably because you dont do what I do, they act like its disgusting but really they love the smell of cardboardy stale cheese


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> I can't possibly imagine why! Lol


Funnily enough it was a female friends sofa and she didn't seem to think any less of me for it.

We were fvcking hammered though.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Funnily enough it was a female friends sofa and she didn't seem to think any less of me for it.
> 
> We were fvcking hammered though.


Fair enough lol


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Funnily enough it was a female friends sofa and she didn't seem to think any less of me for it.
> 
> We were fvcking hammered though.


If you shared her bed she would of thought you wet the bed


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ive no willy


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> ive no willy


Me neither


----------



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

Mikey81 said:


> Yesterday it was Wales, today it's Kent where tomorrow? Newcastle no doubt


Scotland with a bit of luck


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Ok following on from @beefdinner epic thread, I have a lovely lady on offer for you. @Skye666 is looking for luuurve. She wants a man that lives within 2 miles of Kent and would like it to be known that she won't be posting any rude pics so no need to ask what page they're on!
> 
> Any other singles please feel free to add yourselves to the thread
> 
> ...


Sort me out jo lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Connor b said:


> Sort me out jo lol


I don't think there's enough tinfoil in the world for me to sort you out a girlfriend but I can try lol.

Where do you live and how old are you?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

> Join Date
> 
> May 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I don't think there's enough tinfoil in the world for me to sort you out a girlfriend but I can try lol.
> 
> Where do you live and how old are you?


Hahaha tin foil........... North london 21.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Connor b said:


> Hahaha tin foil........... North london 21.


I can add you to the op if you like?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

gav76 said:


> "within two miles of kent"?? is she on fvcking crutches or what? tell her to make the effort, lazy cow


Lol 'twas only a joke


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I can add you to the op if you like?


Cool


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

gav76 said:


> i know, its not a real dog, its a sewn on dog


You've lost me I'm afraid.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Ok following on from @beefdinner epic thread, I have a lovely lady on offer for you. @Skye666 is looking for luuurve. She wants a man that lives within 2 miles of Kent and would like it to be known that she won't be posting any rude pics so no need to ask what page they're on!
> 
> Any other singles please feel free to add yourselves to the thread  jojo take the tin foil part of please lol hahahahahahah
> 
> ...


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Take the tin foil part off please jojo lol hahahaha


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I do have pics but hat pof thing scared me I took em down this morning


ahhhh that was you ?

sorry im lieing i was going to say something funny but i have had far too much too drink and to be honest i cant even remember who im quoteing

ooooooo conars back

<<<<<<look the pope


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Wish I was pished, I'm at fookin work!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Stupid thread


----------

